# Betrug durch Änderung der T-Online-Rechnungsanschrift



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

Mir ist Folgendes passiert:
Ein Person, die haargenau meinen Vor- und Nachnamen und nur eine leicht abgewandelte E-Mail-Adresse besitzt, hat bei T-Online ihre Rechnungsanschrift online geändert und anstelle ihrer Adresse meine Anschrift eingetragen. Meine Anschrift ist in einem Impressum einer Website frei verfügbar. Nunmehr tauchen Nutzungsdaten für zwei T-Online-Konten auf meiner Rechnung auf, von denen das eine, mit eco-Tarif berechnet, meinem Namensvetter gehört, der wohl meine Identität angenommen hat. Somit sind zwei Identitäten, rein rechnungstechnisch, zu einer verschmolzen. Beim Anruf bei T-Online traf ich auf zwei verschiedene Mitarbeiter: Der erste drohte mir sofort mit den Anwälten seiner Rechtsabteilung, sollte ich auf die Idee kommen, Einwände gegen die Rechnung zu erheben, denn es bestünden ja laut aktuellen T-Online-Kundendaten zwei gültige Verträge unter meinem Namen unter meiner Wohnanschrift. Die zweite Mitarbeiterin erkannte das Problem sofort und sicherte mir eine schnelle Lösung und gar eine Gutschrift zu. Mein Vertrauen zu T-Online hält sich allerdings in Grenzen. Kündigen kann ich das zweite Konto erstmal auch nicht, zumindest ja nicht online, da ich das fremde Kennwort nicht habe. Wie kann ich solchen Missbrauch überhaupt verhindern? Das Problem ähnelt ja dem beliebten Identitätsklau bei eBay, oder? Wahrscheinlich komme ich gar nicht umhin, Anzeige zu erstatten, oder kann sich um einen techn. Fehler beim Provider handeln? Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Viele Gruesse
sxy001


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2005)

Was hältst Du davon, wenn Du das Problem erstmal schriftlich mit T-Online klärst? Die haben eine Abuse-Stelle, die derartige Probleme recht zügig analysieren und im eigenen Interesse klären.


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

Na klar, mach ich natürlich auch, aber das kostet alles Zeit, die ich nicht habe... und der Betrag, der nicht unerheblich ist, wird schnell und unkompliziert abgebucht.
Trotzdem Dank für den Hinweis.
Gruß
sxy001


----------



## Dino (2 März 2005)

Aber genau so schnell (und unkompliziert) ist das Geld auch wieder zurückgeholt und die Einzugsermächtigung an Masse gelegt.


----------



## Gluko (2 März 2005)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Aber genau so schnell (und unkompliziert) ist das Geld auch wieder zurückgeholt und die Einzugsermächtigung an Masse gelegt.



... und genauso schnell wird T-Offline den ersten (rechtmäßigen) Account dann sperren.

Der Einwand von sxy001 war also schon gerechtfertigt.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

Gluko schrieb:
			
		

> Dino schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das fürchte ich auch, Leute, sieht nach Stress aus. Dabei brauch ich den Zugang und die E-Mail-Adresse beruflich. Die Abuse-Stelle (die nennen sich doch tatsächlich "Abuse-Team", ist ja zum Wegschmeißen  :roll: ) habe ich jetzt auch informiert, als Antwort kommt natürlich nur die Standardantwort für Holzköpfe: "Wussten Sie schon, dass Sie Ihre Daten auch online verwalten können" Abbuchung hab ich gestoppt, aber wenn man sich auf etwas verlassen kann, dann darauf, dass Rechnungen immer wieder kommen...  Meinen Namensvetter hab ich auch schon angeschrieben, der zuckt natürlich nicht, warum sollte er auch. Hätte nie gedacht, dass mir so was passiert. Manchmal wünscht man sich die Zeit zurück, als man früher sorglos in BBS Mailboxen surfen konnte seufz  :cry: 
Gruss sxy001


----------



## Dino (2 März 2005)

Und deswegen würdest Du für 2 Verträge zahlen? Wie weit würdest Du denn für einen 2. Vertrag in Vorleistung gehen in der Hoffnung, dass das schon alles seinen Gang gehen werde?

Alternativen sind - zumindest in Ballungszentren - zumeist möglich. Man kann sich ja mal rechtzeitig danach umsehen...


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Und deswegen würdest Du für 2 Verträge zahlen? Wie weit würdest Du denn für einen 2. Vertrag in Vorleistung gehen in der Hoffnung, dass das schon alles seinen Gang gehen werde?
> 
> Alternativen sind - zumindest in Ballungszentren - zumeist möglich. Man kann sich ja mal rechtzeitig danach umsehen...



stimmt; nee, ich zahl bestimmt nicht für zwei Verträge, die Sache wird weiterverfolgt und schlimmstenfalls zur Anzeige gebracht, mal sehen, ob ich noch was von dem "Abused Team"    von T-Online höre.


----------



## Antidialer (2 März 2005)

Mal ehrlich, ich würde nicht auf T Online warten, sondern sofort zur Polizei und Anzeige erstatten. Natürlich nicht gegen T Online, sondern gegen den netten Herren, der da jetzt auf deine Kosten surft. 

Sollte T Online Ärger machen, verbessert eine Anzeige gegen den Schuldigen auch deine Zivilrechtliche Position!


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ehrlich, ich würde nicht auf T Online warten, sondern sofort zur Polizei und Anzeige erstatten. Natürlich nicht gegen T Online, sondern gegen den netten Herren, der da jetzt auf deine Kosten surft.
> 
> Sollte T Online Ärger machen, verbessert eine Anzeige gegen den Schuldigen auch deine Zivilrechtliche Position!



ja, werde ich auf jeden Fall auch machen, irgendwo 'ne frechheit so was, aber irgendwie auch komisch, dass solch eine Anschriftenänderung bei T-Online möglich ist, ohne dass geprüft wird, ob es sich um ein und dieselbe Person handelt. Anhand des Geburtsdatums hätte man doch feststellen können, dass es sich hier um zwei verschiedene Personen handelt. Aber der Datenabgleich findet bei einer Änderung der Kontodaten bestimmt nicht statt...


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... dass solch eine Anschriftenänderung bei T-Online möglich ist, ohne dass geprüft wird, ...


Wie soll eigentlich, Deiner Meinung nach, die Anschriftenänderung statt gefunden haben? Wenn das online pasiert sein soll, dann muss im Kundencenter eine T-Online-Nummer  (bzw. Kennung) und das Onlinepasswort eingegeben werden. Bei schriftlicher Änderung wären die abweichenden Daten aufgefallen und außerdem hätte T-Online dann was authentisches vorliegen - scheint mir etwas komisch, DAS! :gruebel: 

Was die Abusestelle angeht, so hast Du mit denen per Bief, E-Mail oder telefonisch Kontakt gehabt? Dabei bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass Du nur mit der vorgeschaltenen Stelle komuniziert hattest. Die "echte" Abusestelle in Ulm ist für Kunden nämlich gar nicht so einfach erreichbar.


----------



## Bremsklotz (2 März 2005)

> dass solch eine Anschriftenänderung bei T-Online möglich ist, ohne dass geprüft wird, ob es sich um ein und dieselbe Person handelt.


Die Telekomiker prüfen gar nichts, die mixen munter durcheinander, wie es ihnen gerade in den Kram passt. Bin selbst nach einem Umzug Opfer der  Datenschusseligkeit  von T-Online geworden.  Ich hatte auf einmal 3 Buchungskonten. Frage mich nicht, wie oft ich bei denen auf der Matte stand, weil sie es einfach nicht begriffen haben. Na, Schwamm drüber, stelle dich auf ein längeres Duell mit dem Rosa Riesen ein.
Es heißt doch immer: vor Gericht und auf hoher See bist du in Gottes Hand, man kann das getrost ergänzen: vor Gericht, auf hoher See und beim Ludwig bist du in Gottes Hand.
Ich fasse es einfach nicht, das die nicht in der Lage sind, Kundenkonten vernünftig zu verwalten.  Im Raum Gießen kämpft ein Rentner gegen ständige Kündigungen seitens der Telekom an, dabei wollte der Gute bloß mal Info über DSL, auf die Info wartet er heute noch.
Eine Anzeige gegen diesen unsauberen Namensvetter würde ich auf jeden Fall erstatten. Möglicherweise bist du ja nicht der einzige, den er zu schädigen versucht.


----------



## BenTigger (2 März 2005)

Anschriftenänderung bei T-Online ist sehr einfach.

Ins Kundencenter gehen, einloggen, neue Anschrift eintragen, und dann wird via Post auch noch mal die Änderung bestätigt. Kommt von meiner Seite dann keine negative Reaktion, ist die Anschriftenänderung dann unter Dach und Fach. Grade so selbst bei einem Umzug durchgezogen.

Bei gleichzeitiger Änderung der Abbuchungswege wird man jedoch mit Rechnung angeschrieben und dann kann ich eine Einzugsermächtigung ausstellen und zurücksenden. Einfach so wird das nicht vom Konto eingezogen. Zumindest war es bei mir so, da T-Online nicht mehr via Telekomrechnung abbuchen kann, da ich kein Telekom Kunde mehr bin. Hatte den Anbieter beim Umzug gewechselt.

Selbst die Stromversorger konnten die Einzugsermächtigung nicht an der neuen Adresse übernehmen, sondern ich musste dafür auch eine neue Ermächtigung erteilen. So einfach ist das also nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Anschriftenänderung bei T-Online ist sehr einfach.
> 
> Ins Kundencenter gehen, einloggen, neue Anschrift eintragen, und dann wird via Post auch noch mal die Änderung bestätigt. Kommt von meiner Seite dann keine negative Reaktion, ist die Anschriftenänderung dann unter Dach und Fach. Grade so selbst bei einem Umzug durchgezogen.



ja Leute, genau so war's ja eben bei mir auch, jeder kann ja für sein Konto die Anschrift beliebig online ändern. Und wenn man denn virtuell zu einer Adresse umzieht, unter der eine gleichnamige Person wohnhaft ist, fällt's ja wohl erstmal keiner Schnarchnase bei T-Online auf, wobei ich die nicht alle als solche bezeichnen will. Immerhin geben sie sich Mühe    Meine erste Reklamation wurde gleich routiniert abgewehrt. Zitat: Sie sind doch der Herr ..., und Sie wohnen doch in .... Dann bestehen somit zwei gültige Verträge, wagen Sie es ja nicht, das anzuzweifeln. Das war ja das Perfide: Beweislastumkehr, beweisen Sie, dass Sie eigentlich zwei Personen sind. Lässt sich ja nachverfolgen, in der T-Online-Datenbank ist ja die frühere Anschrift gespeichert, dann schaut man, dass die Geburtsdaten unterschiedlich sind. Eine Änderung zu einer bestehenden Adresse ist ja gerade gar nicht so unclever, da es ja nunmal meine gültige Rechnungsanschrift ist und dieser Mensch ja genauso heißt wie ich. Wenn er sich beim Surfen etwas zurückgehalten hätte und denselben Tarif wie ich gewählt hätte, wär' es mir ja nie aufgefallen, da seine E-Mail-Adresse zu einem anderen Anschlusskonto gehört, das für mich übers Kundencenter gar nicht zugänglich ist (wenn ich mich mit meiner Kennung anmelde, werden mir ja nur meine Nutzungsdaten angezeigt und E-Mail-Adressen oder T-Online-Anschlussnummern erscheinen nicht auf der Rechnung)
Ich bin aber trotzdem zuversichtlich, dass sich die Sache mit Hilfe kompetenter Abuse-Mitarbeiter  :bussi: schnell regeln lässt. In diesem Sinne,
Gruß
sxy001


----------



## Reducal (3 März 2005)

sxy001 schrieb:
			
		

> ...genau so war's ja eben bei mir auch, jeder kann ja für sein Konto die Anschrift beliebig online ändern...


Aber wie soll das der andere gemacht haben, woher weiß der Dein Onlinepasswort?



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das online pasiert sein soll, dann muss im Kundencenter eine T-Online-Nummer  (bzw. Kennung) und das Onlinepasswort eingegeben werden.





			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Ins Kundencenter gehen, einloggen...


----------



## BenTigger (3 März 2005)

@ Reducal

Andersrum, ich bin Ben Tigger und habe einen Account. Doch nun aber kein Geld mehr. Also such ich einen Typen in DE der auch Ben Tigger heisst, nehme seine Adresse und trage die in meinem Account ein und er bekommt nun meine Rechnung und ist vielleicht so blöde und zahlt meine Aktivitäten.
Er jedoch kann die Adresse nicht ändern, da er ja nicht MEIN Passwort kennt.

Er bekommt immer nur die Post und T-Online sagt dann, er habe eben zwei Verträge. Basta.

Im übrigen an Kai:

Lass dir ein neues Kennwort von T-Online zusenden. Das kommt dann via Post an deine Adresse und du kannst dann den ungewünschten Zugang sperren und kündigen


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> sxy001 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sxy001: nee, muss er ja gar nicht, er kennt nur sein eigenes Kennwort für seine T-Online-Nummer bzw. seine E-Mail-Adresse, nur das muss er eingeben, ändert dann aber seine Rechnungsanschrift in meine, gibt somit für seine T-Online-Nummer meine Anschrift ein, automatisch erscheinen dann seine sämtlichen Gebühren auf meiner Rechnung, da die Konten ja mir zugeschrieben werden und die Posten immer zusammengefasst werden. Jemand kann ja auch mehrere Verträge bei T-Online habe, das fällt ja nicht auf, und dass es sich um zwei verschiedene Kennungen handelt, wird auf der Rechnung nicht angegeben. Eigentlich halte ich das Ganze für eine echte Sauerei, hätte nicht gedacht, dass man es Betrügern so einfach macht.
Gruß
sxy001


----------



## Reducal (3 März 2005)

Ahhh danke, jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen! Demnach sollte es für T-Online ja ein leichtes sein, die History des fremden Accounts zu analysieren und ggf.  die Calling-ID mit den Sessions des Fremden abzugleichen.


----------



## BenTigger (3 März 2005)

@reducal:  ja das sollten sie können, wenn auch bei denen der Groschen endlich gefallen ist  :holy:  8)  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2005)

sobald ich etwas Zeit erübrigen kann, werde ich Anzeige erstatten und weiter nachhaken. Wenn das alles nicht so nervig wäre, könnte man ja eigentlich auf die Idee kommen, den nicht näher bezeichneten Provider mal wegen Verletzung der Sorgfaltspflicht in die Haftung zu nehmen.
Irgendwie auch bescheuert, das Internet verkommt immer mehr zum Medium für Betrüger, wenn ich mir so die Diskussionsgruppen anschaue, kann man ja echt deprimiert werden. Anfang der 90er konnte man noch ohne Virenscanner ins Netz gehen, heute hat man ein ganzes Sicherheitspaket mit Firewall und was weiß ich nicht alles installiert, so dass schon kaum noch ein Datenpaket durch den Port kommt, bestimmte Programme schon gar nicht mehr laufen und manche Webseiten nicht mehr angezeigt werden können, dazu jede zweite Woche ein neues Patch von MS, zum Dank wird man mit Spam überschwemmt und die Daten, die man preisgibt, landen schleunigst in Datenbanken von Werbemailern oder werden gleich für etwaige Tricks genutzt :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Reducal
> 
> Andersrum, ich bin Ben Tigger und habe einen Account. Doch nun aber kein Geld mehr. Also such ich einen Typen in DE der auch Ben Tigger heisst, nehme seine Adresse und trage die in meinem Account ein und er bekommt nun meine Rechnung und ist vielleicht so blöde und zahlt meine Aktivitäten.
> Er jedoch kann die Adresse nicht ändern, da er ja nicht MEIN Passwort kennt.
> ...



Hmm.. so ganz verstehe ich das Problem nicht:

- Ben Tigger in A, T-Online-Kunde sucht sich einen Ben Tigger in B, auch T-Online-Kunde.
- Ben Tigger in A ändert Anschrift auf B und gibt Kto-Daten von Ben Tigger in B an.

Jetzt gibt es 2 Varianten.

Var. 1:
Das heisst aber zunächst nur, dass an denselben Namen zur selben Anschrift zwei Rechnungen gehen: eine richtige und eine falsche. Die richtige wird abgebucht, für die falsche gibt es keine Einzugsermächtigung und nix passiert. Die Rechnung wird nicht bezahlt, und der account von Ben Tigger in A (dem Bösen) wird gesperrt.

Var. 2:
Die T-Online fängt an zu denken (Name, Anschrift, Bank alles dasselbe) und wurstet alles in ein Buchungskonto. das wäre aber erheblich unzulässig, ist allerdings auch von der Telekom bekannt.

Das Ganze kann also nur klappen, wenn der Betrüger sich Mühe gibt (namensvetter suchen, von dem er weiß, dass der auch T-Online-Kunde ist und dessen Bankverbindung er kennt) und T-Online schlampig arbeitet.

Irgendwie nicht son richtig erfolgversprechendes "Geschäftsmodell", zudem anhand der Hisrtorie der Betrüger leicht auszumachen ist. Der müsste also auch noch abtauchen.

Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich die Geschichte nicht so richtig glauben kann. Glauben heisst aber auch: nicht wissen. Das möchte ich betonen.


----------



## Gluko (7 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber wie soll das der andere gemacht haben, woher weiß der Dein Onlinepasswort?...


Na der Schwarzsurfer hat ja seine Kontodaten auf die Adresse von sxy001 geändert, und dafür hat er alle Zugangsdaten.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2005)

Mein Namensvetter hat sich jetzt gemeldet, da T-Online seinen Zugang gesperrt hat.   Er kann sich nicht erklären, wie das passieren konnte und hat seine Rechnungsanschrift wieder korrekt angegeben. Ich denke, ich werde das auch erstmal so glauben, vielleicht war es ja doch nur ein T-Online-Irrtum, trotzdem sehr seltsam....


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

sxy001 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Namensvetter hat sich jetzt gemeldet, da T-Online seinen Zugang gesperrt hat.   Er kann sich nicht erklären, wie das passieren konnte und hat seine Rechnungsanschrift wieder korrekt angegeben. Ich denke, ich werde das auch erstmal so glauben, vielleicht war es ja doch nur ein T-Online-Irrtum, trotzdem sehr seltsam....



also eher meine "var2" von oben.  Na dann wird ja auf jeden Fall alles gut.


----------



## drboe (8 März 2005)

Fragzeichen schrieb:
			
		

> Var. 1:
> Das heisst aber zunächst nur, dass an denselben Namen zur selben Anschrift zwei Rechnungen gehen: eine richtige und eine falsche. Die richtige wird abgebucht, für die falsche gibt es keine Einzugsermächtigung und nix passiert. Die Rechnung wird nicht bezahlt, und der account von Ben Tigger in A (dem Bösen) wird gesperrt.


Die Einzugsermächtigung gilt für die Telekom und ein Konto, nicht etwa je Rechnung. D. h. beide Rechnungen werden abgebucht, sofern die Telekom beide Male das gleiche Konto belastet. Unabhängig davon kann man den Einzug aber zurückrufen, wodurch die Rechnung platzt. 



			
				Fragzeichen schrieb:
			
		

> Var. 2:
> Die T-Online fängt an zu denken (Name, Anschrift, Bank alles dasselbe) und wurstet alles in ein Buchungskonto. das wäre aber erheblich unzulässig, ist allerdings auch von der Telekom bekannt.


Eher unwahrscheinlich. Bevor Rechnungen zusammen gebucht werden wird explizit gefragt, ob man dem zustimmt. Es kann schließlich Gründe geben, warum man zwei Rechnungen braucht.



			
				Fragzeichen schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ganze kann also nur klappen, wenn der Betrüger sich Mühe gibt (namensvetter suchen, von dem er weiß, dass der auch T-Online-Kunde ist und dessen Bankverbindung er kennt) und T-Online schlampig arbeitet.


Es genügt vermutlich wirklich, wenn er die  Adressdaten ändert. Im schlimmsten Fall läuft die Buchung (cpd) ins Leere und fällt damit auf. Das muss aber nicht gleich passieren. Nach einem Umzug konnte ein Freund ca. 1 1/2 Jahre weiter T-Online nutzen, ohne je eine Rechnung zu bekommen.



			
				Fragzeichen schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie nicht son richtig erfolgversprechendes "Geschäftsmodell", zudem anhand der Hisrtorie der Betrüger leicht auszumachen ist. Der müsste also auch noch abtauchen.


Richtig. Die alte Adresse ist natürlich nicht weg, nur weil man diese ändert.

M. Boettcher


----------

